# exchange rates!



## rossatkins (Jul 6, 2010)

Dear All

Im looking at changing money up for when i get there. At the moment the best deal i can over here is 8 egyptian pounds to 1 english pounds. Does anyone know the rate if i was to exchange over there, or which would be best?

Thanks

Ross


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

Its the same anyhwere you go isnt it? Ive been looking at the rate and its been hovering around 8 to 8.5 since May, can't see it changing any time soon.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

elrasho said:


> Its the same anyhwere you go isnt it? Ive been looking at the rate and its been hovering around 8 to 8.5 since May, can't see it changing any time soon.


It's been around 8.9 here in Egypt recently.

Not checked for a few days though...


----------



## rossatkins (Jul 6, 2010)

ah fantastic, sounds much better getting sorted out there. thanks very much guys!

Ross


----------



## femalegounie (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Ross,

as per my experience it's always better to change here in Egypt - you will get more than in UK for your GBP!

For your trip to come here, you won't need Egyptian Pound. Luggage trolleys at the airport are free. I suppose you will most probably be picked up from the airport by someone from the school - and if not, you can always pay the taxi driver with Euro or US Dollar (not sure if they also accept GBP, as I never tried).

For the first cup of coffee at the "Cafe Servus" in downtown, you can also use Euro or USD - or you can change some money at one of the banks around (just don't use Bank Misr in downtown - they have a bad reputation). 

Most banks here in El Gouna are open 7 days a week for exchange ("normal" banking business only from Sunday to Thursday). Just note that it's Ramadan at the moment which means that banks are usually closed in the early evening. But many of them open again around 07.00 pm for some hours.

Wishing you a wonderful trip to currently VERY sunny El Gouna (expecting temperature over 40 degrees for coming week) and a great start at EGIS!

Hope to see you soon there

Female Gounie


----------



## rossatkins (Jul 6, 2010)

femalegounie said:


> Hi Ross,
> 
> as per my experience it's always better to change here in Egypt - you will get more than in UK for your GBP!
> 
> ...




Very useful, Thank you!


----------

